# recommend a glass cleaner please



## jazzite73

So much rain yesterday that my car is in desperate need of a wash.I would just take it to a car wash place and have it cleaned but dont think they'd be thorough enough. There seems to be so many glass cleaners out there that it is a bit confusing as to what is best. I always believed newspapers were the best way and thats generally what I used to use on my last car but now that i've got a new one think it needs something better ?

meguiars, mr muscle, sonax,auto glyn, turtle wax,halfords the list is endless.


----------



## \Rian

*Matter of opinion*

Their is no best glass cleaner, good results come from the technique and the cloths you use, most glass cleaners even water to a certain extent will clean glass if you use the right technique and cloths.

Start buy getting a good short pile cloth for applying the glass cleaner and a good quality ultrasued or waffleweave buffing cloth for buffing of streaks.

Spray on to the folded short pile cloth not to the glass, then use that to clean the glass, once you've removed grease, oil and dust with the short pile, grab your buffing cloth and buff that glass to a shine.

I use poorboys screen cleaner but you can use something like Nilglass, even mr muscle will give you a good result if you use the correct technique.

If you have tints avoid a glass cleaner with ammonia in it.

Other people will have different methods obviously but most would agree its technique over product in this situation


----------



## Imprezaworks

I’m finding Nilglass from b&q good to use. After reading positive reviews etc.

Only £4 for a litre aswell.


----------



## stonejedi

For an all out clean inside and out Angelwax Vision is my go to glass cleaner...it’s very potent,or If i am looking for a glass cleaner for exterior glass I use Autoglanz Vision for it’s built in reppellentcy.SJ.


----------



## BradleyW

I use any cheap house hold glass cleaner I can find for a £1. Wipe on, wipe off, using 2 MF towels. Always leaves a streak free finish. I test using a strong light to identify streaks, which there aren't any. Cleaning car windows does require a bit of technique so with experience you'll get the finish you want, even with cheap products.


----------



## cleslie

Imprezaworks said:


> I'm finding Nilglass from b&q good to use. After reading positive reviews etc.
> 
> Only £4 for a litre aswell.


Best glass cleaner I've used and even the wife swears by it in the house.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

autoglym fast glass is good
bouncers look sharp is good
autofinesse vision glass polish is also good


----------



## blakadder

I'm really happy with Sonax, streak free every time

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Autofinesse Crystal for me, buffs up a treat!


----------



## gally

blakadder said:


> I'm really happy with Sonax, streak free every time
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The nano one?


----------



## JayMac

Nilglass is good, my favourite is Dooka Glass!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakadder

Not the nano one this one


----------



## Lexus-is250

Autoglym glass polish is very good. Little goes along way and don't need special cloths for application or removal

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

Nilglass.


----------



## camerashy

I like Power Maxed Glass Cleaner


----------



## Hereisphilly

Another one for PM glass cleaner, can get it dirt cheap off eBay and it's some of the best I've used

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Power maxed glass cleaner or Dodos clearly menthol for me both great. 


Gonz.


----------



## Ruairi

I think some glass cleaners out there are just far too expensive. I had to bust out the Mr Muscle glass cleaner a few weeks back and it did a good job. I’ve started using AG glass polish after glass cleaning and it makes the glass come up brilliant.


----------



## f4780y

+1 for Nilglass. Hard to beat.


----------



## Brian1612

I like having 2 glass cleaners with 1 for the interior and 1 for the exterior. Not came across a bad one for interior use so any will do, it's a good glass cloth that makes the difference. 

As for exterior I like Autoglanz Vision as it has built in glass sealant properties. I use it as a top up on my protected glass and it works well for this.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vindaloo

Klin glass cloth & distilled water.


----------



## macc70

Spend your money on a decent microfiber and polishing cloth


----------



## BradleyW

Tried a home made IPA mixture? Should work great on glass! Low cost too.

Cleaning car glass doesn't have to be expensive. These top notch products are a complete waste of money in my opinion. Home made IPA or £1 glass cleaner, along with 2 cheap MF cloths and the exact proper technique will yield a perfect result. 

If the glass is heavily contaminated then you might need to spend a bit on a clay bar. Other than that, save your money and learn a good glass cleaning technique. 

I'm sure many will disagree with my overall view and will use a range of specialised products which they are happy with, which is great if that works for them. I personally save my money to spend it on high end products which focus on car paint care.


----------



## LeeH

My 50/50 ipa panel wipe mix sometimes gets used on glass. Works perfectly fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blakadder

I just wouldn't recommend cheap house glass cleaners if the car has tinted windows, at least not for internal cleanup.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## claymore

Another one for anglewax vision and windows came up well when I used it. Also got myself some decent cloths for doing windows.


----------



## Deathstar

Autoglym Fastglass or Nilglass


----------



## sevenfourate

Deathstar said:


> Autoglym Fastglass or Nilglass


Wow !

As a fastidious cleaner of cars and vehicles for nearly 30 years. And a 'detailer' (Hobby only) for 5+ years: I've tried many glass cleaners and this is as good as it gets. I've not tried better - and i fail to see (sic) how you could want / expect more ?

Cheap as chips at B+Q DIY stores (£3.92):

https://www.diy.com/departments/nilco-professional-glass-cleaner-spray-1000-ml/1136760_BQ.prd

Or for the sake of £! extra - i bought off ebay and got delivered to my door:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilco-H3-Nilglass-Glass-And-Mirror-Cleaner-With-Spray-Nozzle-1L/263772383254?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Amazing stuff !


----------



## Fairtony

sevenfourate said:


> Wow !
> 
> As a fastidious cleaner of cars and vehicles for nearly 30 years. And a 'detailer' (Hobby only) for 5+ years: I've tried many glass cleaners and this is as good as it gets. I've not tried better - and i fail to see (sic) how you could want / expect more ?
> 
> Cheap as chips at B+Q DIY stores (£3.92):
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/nilco-professional-glass-cleaner-spray-1000-ml/1136760_BQ.prd
> 
> Or for the sake of £! extra - i bought off ebay and got delivered to my door:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilco-H3...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Amazing stuff !


Is it safe on tinted windows. I m ow some are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

Fairtony said:


> Is it safe on tinted windows. I m ow some are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question. I presume so - i've got tinted on mine its just been used on.

To be fair - i've never had an issue with any cleaner i've used on tinted windows (Factory tinted in the glass - not a film applied). Or heard of any i don't think ?


----------



## LeeH

sevenfourate said:


> Good question. I presume so - i've got tinted on mine its just been used on.
> 
> To be fair - i've never had an issue with any cleaner i've used on tinted windows (Factory tinted in the glass - not a film applied). Or heard of any i don't think ?


That's because OEM tints are dipped glass, not a film.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## westerman

Angelwax Vision. It is exceptional stuff. I love it.

Harry


----------



## Mikej857

My favourite has to be obsession wax vision 

Simple spray and wipe no issues with streaking and leaves the glass squeaky clean and was ace when I was vaping at removing the residue left behind 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Glass cleaner is glass cleaner. Don't get mugged off paying £9+ for an extremely simple product. Get a cheap one like Nilglass and get some good cloths, paragon microfibre waffle weaves are excellent and cheap. 

I have a specific glass cleaner for exterior which has added protection but for interior anything will do.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Mr Muscle window and glass cleaner is all I've been using for years.
Works for me.
.....and I just use a kitchen towel too :lol:


----------



## Fairtony

LeeH said:


> That's because OEM tints are dipped glass, not a film.


on that note, does the tint degrade in OEM over time? I sware theres little light circles imbedded in the glass. I should get a photo. looks almost like theres bubbling in the tint, but its completely smooth.


----------



## gareth_j

Auto finesse crystal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

gareth_j said:


> Auto finesse crystal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The best glass cleaner I have used. It's high solvent content works well in cold weather.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbird

This might be a daft question as I'm new to all this.

If I use household glass cleaner and a microfibre cloth, I won't harm anything?
The only reason I ask is I wonder is windows rubbing against the rubber window seals.

Household cleaner wouldn't contain anything that might corrode those seals over time? 
Many thanks


----------



## muzzer

If you want a good glass cleaner, then Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol is well worth looking at and i did a review of it just yesterday and it's up on the site :thumb:
Good value too


----------



## Rappy

Meguiars Glass Cleaner concentrate D120

Just dilute to suit with deionized water, lasts ages.

Been using it for more years than I can remember.

Mrs Rappy has a bottle premixed for the house too.

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/meguiars-glass-cleaner-concentrate-3-78l-1


----------



## Imprezaworks

The method menthol glass cleaner is great tbh. Cheap too.


----------



## Andyblue

Imprezaworks said:


> The method menthol glass cleaner is great tbh. Cheap too.


Plus 1 for this, even cheaper if you buy it on offer at Tesco


----------



## Imprezaworks

It's only a couple of quid from our friends at amazon. Works absolutely as it should.


----------

